# Trying day game in the Coronavirus Era.



## FrothySolutions (Mar 14, 2020)

I went out to shop today, in the midst of the Coronavirus panic. I encountered a woman in a facemask. I was pretty sure from the start that she was wearing the mask for protection. That at the very least she didn't believe she had the virus and she wanted to protect herself from other people who had the virus. Because there isn't any testing in my area to tell people they have the virus. So I figure I have that much to talk to her about. With that topic in my back pocket, I make my approach...

*: ...Are you okay?
😷: Yeah, I'm fine.*

She gestures to her face mask.

*😷: It's not coronavirus.
: Ah.
: I'm not worried about it. I actually wanna catch it.
😷: Whaaaat?
: Yeah I got nothin' to stick around for.*

She chuckles politely. 

*: So if you did have it, and you could help me out...
😷: I can't help you with that.*

And then we stood in awkward silence until her bus came.


----------



## Tony (Mar 15, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> **


Sep 11, 2018


----------



## fukmylyf (Mar 15, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> *😷*


Posts1,440


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

Europe?


----------



## FrothySolutions (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Europe?



'Merica


----------



## Lightbulb (Mar 15, 2020)

autistic and based


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> 'Merica



Why did you go full autist by saying you wanted the virus? It's obvious she was open to a longer conversation.


----------



## FrothySolutions (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Why did you go full autist by saying you wanted the virus? It's obvious she was open to a longer conversation.



The plan was to try and get her to kiss me so I got the virus.


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 15, 2020)

FrothySolutions said:


> The plan was to try and get her to kiss me so I got the virus.


Was she Asian?


----------



## FrothySolutions (Mar 15, 2020)

SixFootManlet said:


> Was she Asian?



No, and she didn't even have the virus. See, if she actually had the virus and she willingly gave it to me, it would be assisted suicide, and she probably doesn't wanna do that. But if she doesn't actually have the virus, I figured she might play along with me.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 15, 2020)

Tony said:


> Sep 11


never forget


----------



## loromate (Mar 15, 2020)

pls tell me this isnt real


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 15, 2020)

lol autism


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 15, 2020)

obviously you need to take my pick up boot camp. One small price of 999$ and I’ll teach you how to seduce women with your personality and confident body language


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 15, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> obviously you need to take my pick up boot camp. One small price of 999$ and I’ll teach you how to seduce women with your personality and confident body language


i can vouch, learnt to hold frame and improved my confidence


----------



## dingodongo (Mar 15, 2020)

Go outside and start coughing your lungs out near and on other people. Would be hilarious as fuck to see their reactions


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 15, 2020)

Pure weaponized autism


----------



## Bewusst (Mar 15, 2020)

dingodongo said:


> Go outside and start coughing your lungs out near and on other people. Would be hilarious as fuck to see their reactions


Go to YouTube and search for "corona virus prank". You're welcome.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Mar 15, 2020)

Furthest thing from NT I’ve ever heard.


----------



## lookserumaxeru (Mar 15, 2020)

just ask her to infect you with a virus theory


----------



## Pillarman (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Mar 16, 2020)

funny as hell convo. Woman lacks humor.

You should had ended it like this:


----------



## Terminator2009 (Mar 16, 2020)

creepy moron,back to .co


----------



## SixFootManlet (Mar 16, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> obviously you need to take my pick up boot camp. One small price of 999$ and I’ll teach you how to seduce women with your personality and confident body language


----------



## DidntRead (Mar 16, 2020)

inb4


----------



## Vermilioncore (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## forwardgrowth (Mar 16, 2020)

Mirin


----------

